
Salt-Water Fish Extinction Seen by 2048 - chaostheory
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/salt-water-fish-extinction-seen-by-2048/
======
jazzyjackson
I want to drop a book recommendation in here for everyone else that feels
panicked and mad that no one around them is panicking enough.

Climate - A New Story by Charles Eisenstein

The author suggests that we might have the causation backwards. It's not that
everything is dying because the climate is getting worse -- it's that the
climate's getting worse because we're killing everything.

Healthy ecology actually regulates the climate around it -- and nature
actually can be very quick to bounce back when a niche is available to it.

But we keep overfishing, and slash and burning for plantations and cattle
grazing, paving over limestone and wetland -- we really are physically very
destructive to healthy ecology, but we could be much better hosts to life on
earth, and in protecting fisheries and planting forests, we may be able to
reverse the extinction by taking a very heavy hand in creating spaces where
the ocean and the forests are cared for and not just exploited. It is our rush
to extract wealth from the natural world that has put the climate into a havoc
-- the CO2 is just icing on the cake.

~~~
vbuwivbiu
this makes sense as part of the problem. the more carbon actively stored in
the form of living creatures the less there is in the sky cooking us

------
protastus
Given the evidence, every nation of the world should have a massive federally
funded project on the scale of the Apollo program to put the brakes on global
warming and biodiversity loss.

It blows my mind that we haven't dropped all luxuries and transitioned into
the analog of a war economy to address what is literally, without hyperbole,
the worst catastrophe humanity has ever seen and will likely ever see, by any
definition.

~~~
rayiner
People don’t believe it will happen, or assume engineering and science will
save the day. If people really understood the significance of what’s
happening, funding for this stuff would be #1, 2, and 3 in terms of
priorities, far ahead of universal health care or free college. But again,
nobody believes it will happen, or assume that engineers and scientists will
save the day.

Fun fact: taxing consumption (the thing that destroys the environment) at the
same rate as a typical EU country would raise almost a trillion dollars
annually that the US could direct towards funding research and development
into climate change solutions.

~~~
londons_explore
The key issue is we don't really have a "world government" to force all
countries to do this.

With our current system of every nation having its own government, whichever
nation does most to stop climate change will disadvantage itself relative to
other nations.

~~~
growlist
The nice thing though is that we can all have as many children as we want,
because apparently massively increasing the planet's population in future
won't contribute to global warming/ecological collapse, whereas forcing me to
switch my 3 litre BMW for a hybrid and to stop eating burgers will magically
solve everything /s.

------
defterGoose
The way I see it, there really isn't any room for debate here anymore. We
could all go back and forth about how actions to help ecosystem collapse are
going to blunt our current economy, but ultimately, that won't help; our
current collective lifestyle needs to take it on the chin. And we should all
be afraid. Not the paralysing, indecisive type, but the kind that makes you
enact lifestyle changes when you get some bad news at the doctor.

------
StanislavPetrov
Global climate change is the main focus of most people in retards to the
environment these days but that's only one small facet of how we are killing
the ecosystem. Unless and until people somehow wake up and acknowledge the
fact that the earth is vastly overpopulated and start figuring out how we are
going to address that issue none of the band-aids we propose is going to be
ultimately effective. The faith that most people have that the ecosystem can
sustainably support countless billions despite all of the evidence is
incredibly myopic, very disturbing and borders on religious.

------
cryptos
I feel depressed if I read something like this. It is possible that there
would be no human live in only 100 years or so! We would need a revolution
right now.

Do you have any hope that the humanity is able to turn it around?

------
maxander
[2006]

Also, checking out the abstract of the paper
([https://science.sciencemag.org/content/314/5800/787.long](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/314/5800/787.long)
, paywalled, but it must be on scihub if someone has a moment) doesn’t mention
extinction of anything. Presumably, predicting the apocalypse would merit a
line there, right?

Climate change is real and awful, but hysteric doom-mongering reporting about
it does far more harm than good. Compare the D.A.R.E. model of communicating
about drugs to people.

~~~
xupybd
Alarmist claims like this do tend to fuel climate change denial.

~~~
slackfan
It's pretty much why the green movement lost me. When I was growing up - we
were supposed to have no snow by 2015, and all the wales were supposed to
dead.

I see the value in clean water, clean air, biodiversity, and living in harmony
with nature. However scaremongering and wild predictions (the latest one I
heard seems to be that we have 12 years?), is an easy way to drive me away
from the movement as a whole. Even though I agree that emissions should be
cut, fuck the crazies I ain't dealing with their shit.

